
Ta11y – modern website accessibility as a service - transitivebs
https://ta11y.saasify.sh/
======
jareds
The fact that I can't tab to the cURL, Python, etc options when using Jaws
doesn't fill me with confidence. I realize this may be because of the SaaS
platform you chose but it still doesn't reflect particularly well on the
developers of this.

